# Hier ist meiner



## Doppellhelix (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

ich bin endlich soweit, daß ich euch auch mal meinen Teich vorstellen kann.

Es sind noch kleinere Arbeiten zu machen. Im Moment wird der Teichrand mit Mutterboden bedeckt. Auch Pflanzen fehlen noch ein paar.
Ich habe 5 Goldorfen eingesetzt, die jetzt langsam ihre scheu verlieren und, gerade abends, munter die Teichoberfläche von Insekten reinigen.

Gruß Helix


----------



## robsig12 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hier ist meiner*

Gruss Helix, (oder wie ist Dein Vorname?

schöner Teich den Du Dir angelegt hast. 

Erwarte aber bitte nicht zuviel zutrauen von den Goldorfen, sind eigentlich äusserst scheue Fische, aber mit Vorteilen zu den Goldfischen, sie Gründeln nicht, und deshalb bleibt das Wasser sauberer.


----------



## Doppellhelix (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hier ist meiner*

Genau das wusste ich auch vorher. Abr ich wollte was rotes haben. Und da fand ich die Goldorfen am besten. Als nächstes kommen noch ein paar __ Moderlieschen rein und das wars dann mit dem Fischbesatz.
Moderlieschen deshalb, weil ich gehört habe, daß die etwas aus dem Wasser springen.


----------



## Dieter_B (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hier ist meiner*

__ Moderlieschen aus dem Wasser springen: Und wie, wenn abends die Mücken tanzen sind die nicht mehr zu halten, mußten schon zweimal einen aus einer Schwimminsel retten.
Aber die vermehren sich wie die Hasen.


----------



## Horst T. (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hier ist meiner*

Hallo helix, sieht richtig gut aus !! Mit mehr Pflanzen sieht das bestimmt genial aus 
Hast du noch Bilder vom Bau des Teiches ?? Wie filterst du ??? Pumpe steht ja im Profil.....


----------



## Steinadler (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hier ist meiner*

Hallo Helix,

sieht echt super aus. Vor allem Dein Bachlauf mit den Steinen.  Das habe ich nach meiner Säuberungsaktion noch vor mir. Bei mir ist im Moment nur der Grund des Bachlaufes mit kleinen Kiessteinen bedeckt und den Rest der Folie sieht man leider. Ich habe zwar schon meine Vorstellungen, muss aber teilweise meine Frau noch etwas davon überzeugen.  Ausserdem muss erst einmal der Schlammsauger wegen der erneuten Algen drüber.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hier ist meiner*

Servus Helix

Herzlich Willkommen

Eine schöne Teichlandschaft habt Ihr Euch da angelegt 

Aber ..... 

Viel zu wenige Pflanzen und ..... 

Wann hast du den Teich befüllt ?
Seit wann sind die Orfen im Teich ?

Welchen Filter und Pumpe ?

Wasser schon einmal gemessen ?

Fütterst du die Orfen ?

Uiiii, sind jetzt doch mehr Fragen als ich dachte


----------



## Horst T. (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hier ist meiner*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Helix
> Welchen Filter und Pumpe ?




nach dem Filter habe ich zuerst gefragt und die Pumpe ist ne Eco 8500, laut Profil....


----------



## Doppellhelix (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hier ist meiner*

Huhu,

hier erstmal ein paar Bilder vom Bau. Mehr hatte ich leider nicht. Aber wie man sieht, habe ich mir nicht viel Arbeit gemacht. Eigentlich nur ein Loch in die Erde, Wände natürlich schräg, in der Mitte ein Bereich der Tiefer ist (Tiefste Stelle ca. 1,20 - 1,30m).
Grobe Steine Weg, Wurzeln die reinragten geschnitten, Vlies rein, Folie rein, nochmal Vlies, Große Steine reinlegen und Hohlräume zwischen den Steinen mit ein wenig Frostschutz (032) verfüllen, damit man die Folie nicht sieht.
Vorteil, billig und viele Versteckmöglichkeiten für die Fische.
Bauzeit Teich ca. 4 Tage (ganz ruhige gearbeitet). Das längste hat das Nivellieren des Ufers gedauert.

Das Speißfass ist übrigens das Fundament für den Terassenpfosten. Beton rein, Pfosten rein, fertig. Anschließend auch noch mit Steinen umlegt, damit man das Fass nicht sieht.

Habe dann Wasser eingelassen, bis zu der Höhe die man sieht. Musste dann ca. 2 Wochen auf das Terassenholz warten. Bauzeit Terasse 2 Tage. Dann direkt voll gemacht. Fische eine Woche später rein.

Ich weiß, daß die Konstruktion jeder Anleitung wiederspricht. Ein Freund (Garten und Landschaftsbauer) hat mir geholfen. Er selbst hat schon mehrere Teiche so angelegt und alle funktionieren. Sein eigener ist richtig zugewuchert.

Das Pflanzen fehlen, weiß ich. Aber die Kosten ja ein Vermögen  Ich warte bis Herbst, dann bekomm ich von meinen Nachbarn genug nachgeschmissen.

Ein Filteranlage habe ich nicht. Will ich auch nach Möglichkeit nicht. Irgendwann stellt sich ein Gleichgewicht ein. Bis dahin muß ich eben die Algen (wenn denn welche kommen) von Hand rausholen. Zu Not habe ich aber den Pumpenschlauch so gelegt, daß ich eine Filteranlage problemlos zwischenschalten kann.

Ph wert liegt im mom bei 7,10. O² Gehalt bei 8,85 mg/l
Nährstoffparameter messe ich dieses Wochenende. (Arbeite auf ner Kläranlage und komme damit günstig an Testsätze ran  )

Die fische habe ich nur die ersten 2 Wochen gefüttert. Pro Woche eine Handvoll. Mitlerweile sind aber die genug Mückenlarven da. Die Fische haben deshalb wohl genug zu fressen.

So. Erstmal genug geschrieben. Werde euch aber auf dem laufenden halten, ob alles so funktioniert wie ich es mir vorstelle.

Gruß Helix


----------



## Doppellhelix (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hier ist meiner*



Doppellhelix schrieb:


> So. Erstmal genug geschrieben. Werde euch aber auf dem laufenden halten, ob alles so funktioniert wie ich es mir vorstelle.
> 
> Gruß Helix



Hi liebe Teichfreunde.

Wie versprochen, halte ich euch auf dem laufenden.
4 Jahre sind rum und es ist viel passiert.
*
2009*, als ich den Teich angelegt hatte, war alles in Ordnung. Es waren selbstverständlich viel zu wenig Pflanzen drinnen. Da der Teich aber ja relativ spät im Jahr angelegt wurde, ist im Teich nicht mehr viel passiert.
10 Fische hatte ich eingesetzt. 5 Goldorfen und 5 Rotfedern.

*2010*
Habe einiges mehr an Pflanzen reingepackt. Überwiegend __ Papageienfeder (glaub zumindest das die so heißen).
Habe mich mehr der Uferbeflanzung gewidmet.
Den Rotfedern gefiel der Teich wohl besonders gut. Hatte in diesem Jahr "ein wenig" Nachwuchs bekommen.
Geschätzte 60 neue Rotfedern  mehr im Teich. SCHOCK!!!!!!!

Die Wasserqualität war in diesem Jahr eigentlich ganz in Ordnung. Hatte meistens eine Sichttiefe von 1,30m. also bis zum Boden. Allerdings bekam das Wasser einen Grünstich. Der sich aber in Grenzen hielt.
Unschön war allerdings, daß ich eine Verschlammung des Bodens beobachten konnte.
Na ja. Bei über 70 Fische auch kein Wunder 
Die ersten Fadenalgen zeigten sich. Aber absolut im vertretbaren Bereich.

*2011*
Hier und da ein paar Wasserpflanzen eingebracht. Nicht besonders viel.
Fische haben sich (Gott sei dank) nicht weiter vermehrt.
Wasser war meistens klar. Aber oft eine stärkere Grünfärbung.
Schlimmer war, daß sich immer mehr Bodenschlamm gebildet hatte.
Wenn es richtig warm wurde, kam der Bodenschlamm an die Wasseroberfläche und sank nachts dann wieder ab.
Das war ein unschöner Anblick und ich habe versucht ihn mit einem Netz raus zu holen.
Allerdings zerfiel er dann direkt.

Generell konnte man sagen, daß der Teich nicht mehr so schön aussah, wie ich es gerne gehabt hätte.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir einen NoName Druckfilter angeschafft. Dieser besteht im wesentlichen aus Aufwuchsköper, einem Filtermaterial (wie Schaumstoff) und einer UV Lampe.

Habe in diesem Jahr die UV Lampe vllt. 24 Stunden angeschaltet. Die Grünfärbung war sofort weg. Der Teich sehr klar. 
Bis auf diesen vermaledeiten Bodenschlamm war danach alles in Ordnung.
Ein paar Fadenalgen kamen, die sich aber scnell mit dem Käscher entfernen ließen.
Generell hatte ich nie ein großes Problem mit Fadenalgen. Zum Glück.

Habe dann im Herbst noch __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut  und Zungenhahnenfuß eingesetzt. 


Mitlerweile sind auch weitere Tiere eingzogen.
Eine Ringelnatter fand sich ein und endlich __ Kröten, die unzählige Kaulquappen erzeugten.
Dese wiederrum fraßen den Bodenschlamm weg. Wenn auch nur am Rand bis zu einer Tiefe von ca. 30 cm.

*2012*
Ein ziemlich unspektakuläres Jahr. 
Pflanzen wachsen schön vor sich hin. Bodenschlamm ist immer noch da. UV Lampe, wenn es hochkommt, einen halben Tag eingesschaltet.
Wasser ist ziemlich klar.
Kaulquappen haben auch dieses Jahr wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet 
Hier und da ein paar Fadenalgen, aber nix dramatisches.

*2013*
Dieses Jahr habe ich das Filtermaterial aus dem Druckfilter rausgelassen. War zu faul zum einbauen
Ich dachte mir, ich kann das Filtermaterial ja einbauen, wenn der Teich Probleme macht.

Hat er aber nicht. Ich habe dieses Jahr so glasklares Wasser. Der Hammer!

Allerdings habe ich vermehrte Probleme mit Fadenalgen. Und zwar nur an 2 Stellen im Teich.
Man muß wissen, daß ich im Bachlauf einen kleinen Pool angelegt habe. Dieser ist mitlerweile voll mit Fadenalgen.
Und im Hauptteich selber, bildeten sich an einer bestimmten Stelle die Fadenalgen. Die aber kein größeres Problem darstellten.
In dem kleinen Pool weiß ich aber nicht genau wie ich den reinigen soll, da der mitlerweile mit __ Rohrkolben zugewachsen ist. Da bekomme ich nichts raus :-(

Meine Rotfedern hatten sich im Laufe der Jahre auf ca. 30 runter reduziert.
Das fanden sie wohl nicht so prickeldn und haben dieses jahr mal direkt ein paar kleine nachgelegt 
Deshalb habe ich gestern 20 Euro investiert und 5 __ Sonnenbarsche eingesetzt. Ich seh sie zwar nicht mehr, hoffe aber, daß sie ihre Arbeit tun 

Außerdem bin ich dieses Jahr an den Bodenschlamm gegangen.
Den Grundsatz: Man bekommt nix raus, wenn man was reinkippt! habe ich mal schön ignoriert und das 1. mal was in den Teich gekippt.
Und zwar habe ich von der Firma Söll den Teichschlammentferner eingebracht.

Tja. Es war mir klar, daß ich den Schlamm damit nicht komplett aus den Teich hole. Aber er ist merklich weniger geworden. So sieht es zumindest aus. Er scheint grober geworden zu sein und ist "in sich zusammengefallen"
Außerdem, seitdem habe ich keine Fadenalgen mehr im Hauptteich.
Aber immer noch im kleinen Pool.

*Fazit*
Wenn der Teich so bleibt wie er dieses Jahr war, bin ich 100% zufrieden. Und wenn der Bodenschlamm so bleibt, werde ich an diesem auch nichts mehr machen.
Es ist ja immer noch ein Naturteich.

Gruß Helix

P.S.
aktuelle Fotos findet ihr in meinem Album "2013"


----------



## Michael H (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hier ist meiner*

Hallo 
Sieht toll aus deine Oase , find die Terrasse genial , sowas will ich auch noch haben ....


----------



## Doppellhelix (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hier ist meiner*

Danke 

Ja. auf die bin ich auch besonders stolz.
Bedeckt ein viertel des Teiches. Man lebt also über dem Wasser.

Generell habe ich die ganze Anlage so aufgebaut, daß man aus der Haustür 10 Schritte geht und steht dann schon auf der Terasse. So ist der Teich ein teil vom täglichen Leben.
So gefällts mir 
Übrigens auch der Katze. Sie hat prima Katzenkino auf der Terrasse


----------

